# Neon tetras nipping fins?



## andrea_mae (Sep 20, 2020)

I have 5 neon tetras and this betta. This morning I noticed it looks like the bettas fins are almost singed on the bottom and the top fin looks odd. I have a small filter but don’t think that did it. Could this be from the tetras? What should I do?


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Even if you're already answered many of the questions in text form you we ask you fill out the form so we will have a quick reference for information. Also can you include a before pic?

Before responding to a call for help please request this form be filled out or wait until it is.

If you need more information ask in text; do not make any alterations to this form. If you have suggestions for additions to this form please contact a Moderator.

Thank you,

The Betta Fish Team

Many illnesses can be traced to water conditions. Your water-changing schedule is the most important element in diagnosing. Please be honest.

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank?
Does it have a filter?
Does it have a heater?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind?

*Food:*
What food brand do you use?
Do you feed flakes or pellets?
Freeze-dried?
How often do you feed your Betta? How much?

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change?
What percentage of water did you change?
What is the source of your water?
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water?
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner?

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms?
How has your Betta’s appearance changed?
How has your Betta’s behavior changed?
Is your Betta still eating?
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how?
Does your Betta have any history of being ill?
How long have you owned your Betta?
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased?

*PLEASE PROVIDE CLEAR PHOTOS*

*NOTE: EMBED YOUR PHOTOS. PLEASE DO NOT LINK.* Click on the paper clip in the toolbar.


----------



## The Outlaw (Sep 11, 2020)

They're normally not aggressive by nature but it may be a means of dominance if the betta was the last one you added to the tank. Neon tetras are normally playful, but it maybe a way of bullying the betta, marking their territory or it's a simple means of defense and they'll continue to do so until they're used to the betta. The only neon tetras I ever had were bullied or even eaten by bigger fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you get him to flare and provide a photo? It's difficult to see what sort of damage he has in the current pictures.

Once you fill out the form we can better assist on whether it's the Neons or something help. IME, Neons can be nippy but it depends on size of shoal and size of tank.

Thank you.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm following this post as my most recent betta shipped out has some anal fin damage and me and the owner are trying to figure out if it was the neon tetra tank buddies or driftwood.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd bet on the Neons. I have blue lights so I can see nocturnal fish and that's when they attack. The only time I've had them leave long-finned, slower fish alone was when I had them in shoals of at least 15 in tanks at least 30" like a 20 long. In larger numbers Neons contain the aggression to the shoal.

I know they are listed as "peaceful" and they are with similar species; but, in the long term, they are not with long-finned, slower fish.


----------

